# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλούνται διάφορα καλούδια

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Τα δίνω όλα μαζί να φύγουν. Τιμή συζητήσιμη. Παραλαβή από Καλλιθέα μόνο

1) Nintendo NES 1985 με 2 παιχνίδια (tiny toon Και double dragon). Με 2 χειριστήρια. Το είχα βρει , το δουλεψα για μια μέρα και μετά το εβαλα στη ντουλάπα. Δεν εχει τροφοδοτικο.
2) Μ/Β Asus P5V-VM Se DH με Core 2 Duo 2.2Ghz και ψύκτρα. Δουλευε μια χαρά. Δεν έχω μνήμες
3) Κουτί Thermaltake Soprano (αυτό το γουρούνι το παλιό). Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.
4) Εξωτερική κεραία 26DB approx USB με βάση τοίχου ( http://approx.es/APPUSB26DB?search=26db )
5) HP DC7900 με 3GB Ram / DVD-RW / τροφοδοτικο (χωρίς δίσκο). Το δουλευω αυτη την στιγμή που σας γράφω..Ειναι αυτο της φωτογραφιαςhp-compaq-dc7900-ultra-slim-front-back.thumb.jpg.902da753801e8b3f1604ded2b77dfe27.jpg


6) Επιτραπέζιος βραχίονας οθόνης με πρόβλημα στο σημειο VESA. Δεν κλειδώνει καλα. Με κάποια πατέντα ίσως το φτιάξει κάποιος. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. Δεν λείπει
κάτι από εξαρτήματα https://www.ewent.com/en-us/lcd-desk-mount-ew1510

----------

